# 74ls160 contador, cuenta de 2 en 2



## dp85 (May 14, 2009)

hola amigos del foro, tengo una duda, polarizo al 74ls160, habilito el EP, ET, PE en alto y coloco el reloj, pero el problema que tengo es que cuenta de 2 en 2, es decir, 0 2 4 6 8 0 2 4 6...... y asi hasta el mas alla, no se que pasa, ya pruebo esto con otro integrando pensando que falla algo pero nada, vuelvo a conectarlo y nada todo sigue igual, espero que me ayuden a aclarar esta duda.

saludos...


----------

